# The best scifi action movies with sequals



## tagzard (Aug 16, 2010)

i personnal like aliens better


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2010)

Where's the "none of the above" option?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

Never bothered seeing Alien(s)

Terminator 2 was better than Terminator. Terminator 3 and Salvation never happened.

The Matrix sequels never happened.

I go for Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. A classic sci-fi film by any standards and an even better Star Trek one. And yeah, we don't talk about the odd numbered Star Trek TOS movies. Some of the TNG ones aren't bad. And Star Trek '09 was awesome.

Haven't seen Blade Runner but people say that's an amazing sci-fi film.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 18, 2010)

where is star wars and the lightsaber battles???


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> where is star wars and the lightsaber battles???



Lightsaber battles in Star Wars suck. Unless you talk about the "prequels" but the prequels are terrible. People watch Star Wars because of the universe and what not. Action scenes are nice but not grand like other action flicks.


----------



## pitman (Aug 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Terminator 2 was better than Terminator. Terminator 3 and Salvation never happened.
> 
> The Matrix sequels never happened.
> 
> Haven't seen Blade Runner but people say that's an amazing sci-fi film.



Agreed. 
I enjoyed the first 2 Alien movies (which were dubbed here as "The 8th passenger" which is brilliant for the first movie).

I saw Blade Runner for the first time (and only time) a year ago and I was bored to death although the visuals were great, I even played the game 10 years ago never managing to pass the 2nd disc (out of four).


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, right... People watch Star Wars for the whole sith vs jedi thing and the force. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Frankly, would they care about Tatooine (spelling??) or any of the other planets if it wasn't being fought over? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Come on, you know better than that. And you're the first person i know who hated lightsaber battles.


----------

